# Cichlids ideas for a 40 gallon tank, possible paludarium?



## luver_of_fish (Mar 16, 2009)

First of all I would just like to say "HI" because I am new to this forum.

Next, I have recently acquired a free 40 gallon tank. The dimensions are 36" x 15" x 17". I have been talking with folks on a couple of other forums as well trying to come up with a good setup for this new tank so let me tell you the basics of what I would like.

1) I would like to make this a planted tank.

2) I would like to have something other than just community fish because those are the only types of tanks I have had. 
(I currently have a 55 gallon freshwater planted community tank, a 20 gallon hex goldfish tank and a 2.5 gallon natural planted tank that houses 1 male betta.)

3) I would like to find something that in not a prolific breeder because the only place I have I could find that would take the babies is an LFS that is about 45 minutes away.

4) I am obviously a beginner with cichlids and so would like to stay away from anything that is more difficult to take care of.

I have been doing some research on some South American cichlids, Bolivian Rams and some Lake Tanganyika species, but would love some input from some experienced folks about other cichlids species as well.

Another thing I was considering doing with this tank is making it a paludarium. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paludarium

I don't know if there are any types of amphibians or reptiles that would work with this biotype but I really don't want to have anything but fish anyway (I donâ€™t want to deal with feeding crickets and stuff). I have seen some absolutely gorgeous pictures of some paludariums and I'm really excited to try it.

I have not seen one dedicated to cichlids though and I am anxious to try and see if I can accomplish it. I would probably need to size down my fish load to perhaps a 20 or 29 gallon tank as that would probably be about the amount of water it would include. I was thinking that this would give me a good way to have the plants and not have to worry too much about any substrate being disturbed. I think this would also be an easy set up to use sand as a substrate and I don't think it would really cost any more than a total aquarium setup. We'll see about that though... I am going to do some more research now on the different biotypes that cichlids come from and we'll go from there.

If anyone has any ideas or thoughts about this idea I would love to hear them.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I saw this on another thread :http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#a=0&at=0&mi=2&pt=1&pi=10000&s=22&p=0
Check out the galleries.
It is not much help for stocking, but their design is really amazing. I would think Rams would be pretty.


----------



## luver_of_fish (Mar 16, 2009)

> I saw this on another thread :http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#a=0&at=0&mi=2&pt=1&pi=10000&s=22&p=0
> Check out the galleries.


Here is a picture of one of their tanks (at least I think it is the same folks) that actually helped get me excited about the idea. http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2002.cgi?&op=ishowcase&category=3&vol=-1 They are the first place entry, but please look at the other entries as well. The fist one, which took 2nd place, is only 5 gallons.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I am amazed the second place winner is only five gallons. They are really cool. I would not even know where to begin.


----------



## luver_of_fish (Mar 16, 2009)

> I would not even know where to begin.


That is why I thought I would try posting here and see if any one had any ideas. I have tons of ideas, in fact I could hardly sleep last night. :zz: I figure the best starting place would be to pick out what fish I want and go from there. 

I am thinking that Bolivian rams might be a good choice and I can easily get those at my LFS and they aren't overly expensive fish either and I could perhaps but in a couple of other things like some tetras, cories and perhaps a pleco. We'll see...


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Africans would be a bad idea for this type of set-up for a few reasons.

1) They will eat your plants and roots :lol:

2) They always dig in the sand, so no matter how you like the sand to lay, they will make it the way THEY want it! :roll:

3) They are prolific spawners, so you will have fry ALL the time! 

4) Their bio-type is rocks, lot and lots of rocks for caves and stuff. 

5) The tank if not completely full will be too small. You need to set up African Mbunas as 1 male to 2-4 females to keep a single female from getting killed.

I have a pair of Bolivian Rams in my planted tank and I love them! The more plants the better for them. They prefer the sand substrate and do not dig unless they are making pits for their fry and then its very small pits. I have a small group of Cardinal Tetras and Rummy Nose Tetras with mine, plus Cory's, African Dwarf Frogs, and Otto Cats. Its a neat set-up. Oh and if you go with the Rams, make sure to put one or 2 flat stones somewhere in their for them to spawn on. If you don't want a spawn to make it, just leave them alone and the other fish will take care of the teeny-tiny fry. The African Dwarf Frogs stay in the water at all times, only coming up for air once an hour. You just need to give them foods like frozen blood worms. Don't get the clawed frogs, they get huge and eat other fish!

IMO Otto Cats would be much better than a pleco. They are wonderful at keeping the algae down on plant leaves without damaging them, plus they stay small.

Here's an Otto Cat http://liveaquaria.com/product/prod_dis ... pcatid=923


----------



## luver_of_fish (Mar 16, 2009)

Dizzcat, thanks for the advice. I am leaning towards getting the Bolivian rams, but am still researching...


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

I was looking thru the photos from the links you did and wow, I love those! I would love to turn my 30 gallon into something like that when I move my community tank with my Rams to it.

But, my question is, how do you filter it? A standard hang on the back filter like I have would not work would it? Anyone know?


----------



## luver_of_fish (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are a couple more links on how folks have set up their paludarium, including filtration. You may have to search a bit, but it's there. 

This paludarium was also included on the link above. It took 3rd place. This is his web site: http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/46g.htm

Here is another paludarium. 55 gallons, that seemed to work fairly well for some folks. 
http://www.geocities.com/~amazingaquaria/fiftyp.htm

This one is kind of old and has a lot more work and dirt involved than I would like, but still has some interesting ideas and also more information on paludariums in general (what types, etc.) You will want to select the "construction" link from the "quick links" at the top to get more information on the filtration.
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/paludarium/paludarium.html

Finally, this link gives some good information on the types of paludariums, biotypes, waterfalls and more.
http://members.tripod.com/~Tropic_Cove/aquariums/paludarium.html

I have been thinking that I may do some moving around of my tanks. I have a 55 gallon freshwater planted community tank right now that is doing well, but I hate the substrate!  It is an off white color and now matter how much I keep vacuuming it it always looks dirty, especially the stuff that has gotten between the gravel and glass. I thought I may move these guys to my 40 gallon (it seems easier than trying to take out all the old substrate and then try to put in new, just set up the new tank and move everyone over including the filter). I would then have a 55 gallon tank to set up the cichlids instead. I'll just keep researching... :wink:


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the links! I have been looking around too and I think a submersible power filter would be a good option. My 20 gallon is planted and I want to move all into the 30. What I was thinking is only filling it 3/4 of the way, get more driftwood that would go out of the water and make it look like a flooded rain forest type setup. With tree roots coming down to the sand and vines flowing outside the tank and the roots going into the water.



> I hate the substrate


I love sand! Stuff does not get down into it and its so easy to clean! You can buy a 50 pound bag of play sand at a place like Home depot for under $3. I have switched all my tanks to sand and wont go back to gravel.

If you decide on an African cichlid tank for your 55, I have fry that I can start you off with :thumb: Since you live so close I could give you a sweet group of Electric Yellows and another group of Red Zebras. And someday, if I ever find a male, a group of Acei. Right now they are all under an inch, so it would be a couple months before they will be big enough.

Here's what I mean: 
Yellows: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=713

Reds: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1730

Acei: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1460


----------

